# Things our puppies destroyed... a humorous thread.



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Well it may not be humorous at the time but puppyhood "redecorating" has happened to most of us. Please share your stories about what your sweet, innocent pup has mischieviously destroyed in your household!

I'll start by our pup finding a curled piece of kitchen linoleum and proceeded to rip about 6 feet of it into little pieces. I was secretly happy as it was a yellowing, old, white linoleum that I ahve been desperately wanting to replace. We are getting click-lock, vinyl planking in next week.
She also chewed 4 of my shoes ( my bad...I shouldn't have left them out!), and chewed paint off the hallway vent and surrounding wall area.

My cousin's dog chewed a hole right through the mattress and then left a nice "present" for her in the hole!

My friend's boston terrier pup chewed the entire cushion from one of her living room chairs, while another cousin's dog ate a hole in her sheetrock.

It's ultimately our faults for not supervising them but having a good sense of humor, it can be pretty funny looking back on "some" things.:wild:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thankfully, Shasta hasn't destroyed anything more serious than a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

That's good. My Frisco never destroyed anything growing up. He was an excellent pup and is a well behaved dog. Brandy chewed up stuffed toys and a few VHS tapes years ago as a pup. This one is more "adventuresome", I have to keep her exercised and her mind well occupied more than my other two.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Little Cooper the Pooper, a few days ago destroyed my potted Jasmine growing up the patio. I guess he didn't like my landscaping ideas.

I can't recall what Molly got up to


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rosa destroyed a hair tie. I think Niko bumped a plant stand once and knocked down a bamboo plant.

The worst was partly my fault. I was using my husband's very expensive work laptop (he works from home as a designer) and having a cup of coffee. Rosa need my attention and I was ignoring her, so she jumped on me, her paw hit my coffee mug and spilled in directly onto the keyboard!! I almost died. The laptop refused to turn on and a Dell technician had to come out and replace something. 

I got my own laptop after that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My old shep who's passed Jake, once pulled a whole cake off the back of the stove and ate it He also pulled the lid off a plastic container that had 20lbs of dog biscuits in it, and well, ate about 1/2 of them 

Jynx once chewed a hole in the toe of ONE of my 100$ agility sneaks, my fault

Other than that, Masi just destroys her jolly balls


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja ate two pairs of my Kate Spade pumps. One time was 100% my fault as I left them on the floor and didn't realize she got left out of the bathroom (luckily the cobbler was able to fix them. I had him leave the heel as it was so I could forever remember puppy destruction.) Other pair...was at the in-laws and Freyja was let out of her crate so she could play with the other dogs while I was gone. At some point she got hold of my black pumps and shredded the pair. Cobbler did his best but they can only be worn with pants. She also chewed my father's work boots, but I had warned him, so that falls on his shoulders. for some reason she would only go after shoes that were over $150. You could leave any other shoe of flip flop in her crate or on the floor and they would be safe. Expensive puppy.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner has been a pretty good about not destroying too many things. As a wee pup he did destroy his share of toys and such. But he hasn't done anything too bad.
Apparently he felt this mat needed to be taught a lesson. 









It took him nearly 3 years to destroy his jolly ball. 









One of those water bottle stuffed toys was no match for the jaws of this GSD!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

My tulips :laugh: But not by direct attack. He drags his various "prizes" into the planting bed and lays down to chew on them and taunt his elders with what he thinks he ripped away from them - Abby and Cody are very tolerant older dogs and they let him win sometimes


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jinx not a single thing!! Scares me to death thinking what the next pup will do since she was so good lol.

Past pups (ALWAYS the darn labs) Ate through a FLAT wall all the way through to the darn support beams. Ate a laptop cord, television cord, iron cord, fan cord, playstation cord controller and unit itself lol. Various shoes various game, boxes, coffee table, dining room table legs and chair legs. King size bed through the springs and a light bulb from who knows where. Tons of clothes.. can't tell you how many times the darn lab went poop and there would be a sock or hair scrunchie in it.. not to mention the time he ate a WHOLE pair of my husbands boxers and pooped them out whole.. rather disturbing. Countless crayons from the kids. Had a huge shed we put them in when we left to go to the store and they ate all the wood walls and beams in the shed. FINALLY we learned that crating wasn't a bad thing or inhumane etc... so then nothing else got destroyed minus a blanket we put over the crate to have the male lab settle down and he pulled a corner into his crate and chewed on it. Things you learn over the years lol. Of course labs are just crazy anyways thankfully we learned about crating and learned so much more about animals and got it right with Jinx... live and learn.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My husbands fault NOT the dogs fault..but he destoyed in literally a couple of seconds of chomping down on my husbands custome made Oakley sunglasses that survived 3 deployments to Afghanistan!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sherman has re-landscaped my back yard for me He's been really good lately....but for awhile you couldn't even blink he would be into something...anything. Inside he's intended to destroy many things, but always got caught and redirected.

Kaos was always so good....the first 2 years of his life he never destroyed anything. Then, one day we came home and the couch was missing both arm rests and a couple of cushions, it was flipped upside down and about 20 feet from where it normally sat. My husband was livid....it didn't make sense, he was always so good....then as we flipped the couch back over, his bone fell out from between the cushions Kaos grabbed his bone and trotted off all happy!! That was the only thing he ever destroyed....trying to find his bone.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie has never destroyed a thing, not even his own toys. 

When Chief was alive, he was the master destroyer. He ate the wheels, bag and cord off of my vacuum. He chewed the whole front off of my sofa. He ate a couple of window sills and door frames. He shredded countless tennis balls, and destroyed every toy we ever gave him. He had a special fondness for chewing up Victorias Secret panties, and my daughter's jeans. He ripped up an unlimited number of socks. He tore apart an heirloom christmas cactus that was started by my husbands great great grandfather, and it didn't survive. He also seriously ate the kid's homework on a few occasions.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My husband once had a shepherd who grabed the whole thanksgiving turkey.  Since we've been together 25+ years we have had a few things destroyed. Sun screens and house siding were the two most expensive. (but that was an Akita who wanted inside, yes we learned to leave him in house where he was a perfect gentleman LOL) Our shepherds liked to snag slippers, barbie dolls and things of a smaller nature that the kids left out. Most recently the teething puppy grabbed a paperback book and was happily chewing the corner off.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

On the lab thing.... I hear ya.... my Abby the Labby ate 2 pair of Clarks, several phone chargers, probably half a dozen pair of flip flops, and countersurfed an entire cake and a $20 wedge of cheese I was bringing to room temp for a party.

Yes, we humans were slow learners 

But I did train out the countersurfing so I am not a _complete_ idiot!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I had 2 springer spaniels and they were terrors. Butters would eat ANYTHING screws glass you name it . Her favorite was the mail! lol I dont know why, but if you put paper down anywhere that she could counter surf she would get it and eat it. I hate to think how many times I had to call the utility companies and explain that I needed a second bill sent out. :blush: We too learned the value of a crate. It kept them alive and us sane. I was absolutely sure she was going to die from eating all of that stuff.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kya was perfect. Never chewed a thing, never destroyed anything, always the perfect little lady. 

TJ was pretty good. Chewed a couple things but never destroyed anything. 

Phinneas well........husbands blackberry, DD shoes, anything he could drag out of the trash, his beds, blankets, most of my quilts. 

I'm bringing the new pup home on Friday. We will see if she continues in the good girl tradition of the house!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Zeus chewed a siding of our house in CA, and consumed 3 lemon trees (about 3 ft tall). 
Lots of shoes, and a fave jacket of mine.

Koda has so far killed 5 rose bushes, 3 pairs of shoes and an oriental rug. Thankfully, he is done with this phase!

Koda also loves paper towel, if he sees my son drop one on the floor, he will snatch it up and chew on it- so weird!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, where to begin...?
Overall, Rivers has been a very good puppy  but that's not to say he hasn't destroyed his fair share of things. 
He chewed a giant hole in the carpet at the top of the stairs (this is his worst offense). He ate the flap off the dog door (his loss...). He ate our hose (needless to say our plants/grass look TERRIBLE now). Dug 2 giant holes in the backyard. Chewed up our new door mat. Ate the caution tape off the floor at my work:









Destroyed a few bushes:

















And my favorite mischievous Rivers picture...
He got into a bad habit of jumping on the coffee table (this habit has destroyed a few things).


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Laney, you have a real life Dennis The Menace:rofl:

So cute!


----------



## LukesMommy (Mar 21, 2012)

Luke (my shepherd) has a partner in crime (a mut named Brady who is mostly hound). I would say the two worst things they did was get into a bag of flour and spread it all over the house and then got sick from it that evening. And secondly they somehow got into my closet while I was at work and tore apart my wedding veils (before my wedding). Luke has destroyed a few shoes and plenty of his own toys but thankfully we are out of that phase.. However you have to watch him like a hawk if there is food on the counter he has been know to counter surf from time to time.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

He destroyed my paper lamp lol. It's a stand up lamp, he chewed the bottom and made copious holes


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

Mia loves to chew on my husband's old crocs. R.D. loves paper towels. The only thing really destroyed was the sides of the sofa. My husband had the attitude of puppies will be puppies, but R.D. had not chewed on anything prior to that and I knew there was something more to it. So one day I hid and watched what was going on. He and Mia would push and throw the ball around until it got under the sofa. Then they would both lay down and try to reach is with their paws. When all else failed, R.D. would bite the side of the sofa and drag it off of the ball. The funny thing is that as soon as they had the ball, he would push the sofa back in place. That made it look like they were chewing the sofa, but in reality they were just moving the it.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

The first time Jazz destroyed anything it was my Dog Whisperer dvd's :crazy:


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

His bed, and alllll of his toys except for his garfield squeaky that actually reads "Cats Rule", apparently he loves cats. Who knew.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LukesMommy said:


> Luke (my shepherd) has a partner in crime (a mut named Brady who is mostly hound). I would say the two worst things they did was *get into a bag of flour and spread it all over the house *and then got sick from it that evening. And secondly they somehow got into my closet while I was at work and tore apart my wedding veils (before my wedding). Luke has destroyed a few shoes and plenty of his own toys but thankfully we are out of that phase.. However you have to watch him like a hawk if there is food on the counter he has been know to counter surf from time to time.



HAHA that reminds me. I had just gone grocery shopping brought the stuff in put perishables away and left the pantry stuff in the bag on the floor so I could uncrate and run the dogs out to potty. I had my male black lab free in the house while I ran another pup I came in and he got into my new box of hot chocolate tore open all the packets and emptied them ALL OVER my carpeting. Then he proceeded to roll in it covering himself. I came inside and he was quite proud of himself and he was literally a chocolate lab lol. I tossed him in the tub and he kept drinking the water which was dark brown from it all. He was brown from nose to tail it was rather funny. Of course not to fun cleaning the floor. I vacuumed up most of it then used the steam cleaner which kept sucking hot chocolate up into the machine and the floor stayed crunchy for awhile as I had to keep cleaning it to get everything up. Crazy dog.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh man I wish I had pictures at the time to remember them by but I was too frustrated and angry to do anything other than clean up and get quotes..

My precious Titan was 6 months old at the time.. had been very very good about being out of his crate and not destroying a thing! Had gone HOURS (worked up to that) without a thing out of place. Finally had been able to leave him out of his kennel while I was at work, gated in the entry way giving him only access to the tile entryway, the wooden stairs, and the hardwood floored hallway upstairs, nothing important was left out, he had toys and many chews to choose from and access to his kennel. Apparently he decided that he wasn't a fan of how the entry way was modeled.. so he remodeled it. To include, rounding of the stair corners he could get to, rounding of the wooden posts on the stairs, tore off all the wall paper at his level and chewed through the dry wall almost to the living room. Stopped at one of the Wooden post holding up that part of the house.. Oh goodness was that an experience. I didn't own my house. I was renting in Germany. I lost my security deposit on the house, naturally. And the landlord all of a sudden couldn't speak english after that incident. It was not Titan's shining moment. Haha.. looking back.. it's entertaining, haha! but at the time I wanted to kill him. But what could I really do. I got home and he was sitting in his kennel all excited to see me until he sensed my anger.. then he was in his kennel laying down waiting for me to not be upset.. hehe.. Good thing he grew up into such an AMAZING dog.. and has never done anything like that since. *knock on wood*


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Not a puppy - an 11 year old, who had never destroyed anything. 
It was just before Christmas and we had been out for a few hours. We came back to find the Chrismas tree on the floor and every single chocolate on it had been devoured. The best of it was, most of wrappers were still there, but somehow she had managed to get the chocolate out of all of them. 

She looked well sheepish when we walked in. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> The first time Jazz destroyed anything it was my Dog Whisperer dvd's :crazy:


Uhhh! She has good taste and a discerning mind! LOL


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy OMG where do I start , a dental bridge that was awaiting repair,my eyeglasses,a cable company remote ,afrozen beef roast .a tbone steak from the grill while cooking.countless shoes and underwear ,a tray of crab stuffed mushrooms , several pcs of lasagna , jars of PB she actually opens them. Worst was on the way back from Puppy Play she got the bag w/ my meds in it and was cracking the bottles open. So I stopped on the freeway and a state trooper who knew I was diabetic stopped to see if I was ok. Had to tell him she was eating my pills . Finally got her subdued and picked everything up and got home ,counted it was only one bottle and recovered all but one pill which i later found. Yeah Daisy's first three years were a ride on the crazy highway. Lucky chewed my timberlake boot tab that's it. If I had two like Daisy I would be in a shelter.
Although I think Titan's remodeling beats Daisy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Toooo many things to count over the years. 

The worst was a model of a Gemini Spacecraft that had been given to my father as an award (he was an Engineer at the space center and was the "chaperone" as they called it for the Gemini 2, 6, and 10 capsules).......that was really bad but.....you know he did not freak out in his calm way -- he was really a patient father as I look back. Waggles, my first dog did this.

Our ESS, Rainbow, ate the head off of "strawberry shortcake" which traumatized my then 5 year old to no end. 

Grim, well, Grim has eaten a can of snowproof, a light bulb, 2 socks, all this as an ADULT dog. Cyra pulled a chicken off of the counter and ate the whole thing (so we gather since we walked into this bulging dog burping at us while Toby looked at me like "I did NOT do this one" ...... Toby never chewed anything. Linus was pretty good too. Rainbow ate a 2lb bag of Cchristmas chocolates that was colorful. Beau has tried to eat our deck, and did manage to dispatch a wooden clothes hanger. I have to watch him - his thing seems to be "wood". Arlo never ate anything but he peed on my husband once on purpose.

Oh my goodness the post above made me remember........yes..........Cyra destroyed my husband's partial plate! He found her with a wad of metal and teeth all over the floor.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

When we moved into the new house, Jack's crate fit perfectly behind the loveseat facing the kitchen. It was out of the way and we wouldn't have to move it when company came over. The first time we left him alone in the crate we came home to a giant hole in the back of the loveseat. How he managed to get his snout through that wire crate is still a mystery. We will never figure out how he did it! (luckily these couches are ugly and will be reupholstered one day anyways) The only other thing he has destroyed was the power cord to our computer. My husband was not to thrilled on buying that $80 cord for the second time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the tv remote, a pillow on the sofa (when he was crated)
the pillow in his crate, put a hole in the middle of the
plastic tray that's in the bottom of the crate,
edge of the antique table (never the cheap IKea
stuff or the plywood chair i found in the trash),
a huge scratch in the oak floor.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

True story:

My student had a 4 month old ASL GSD. She was hosting a party for her family. It was an engagement party for her brother and his future wife. They took the dog on a long walk and decided to place her crate in the bedroom to keep her from feeling overwhelmed with all the party goers. There were adults of all ages at the party, from Grandma, to a few neices that were just of drinking age. 

The house had 2 bathrooms. One on the main floor and one in the master suite. One of the party goers was in the main bathroom, so another party goer decided to use the master bathroom. 

The guest opened up the door to the master suite. They found that the dog had escaped its crate and was laying on the bed, chewing on something that resembled a "rawhide". The guest didn't think anything of it, came out of the bathroom and opened the main door to the rest of the house. The dog bolted with the "rawhide" in her mouth and started running around the great room (huge livingroom). 

When the initial burst of excitement was over, the dog jumped up on the couch next to Grandma, my student hadn't given her a rawhide to chew, so she was perplexed at what the dog could possibly have in her mouth. My student approached her dog and gave the "drop-it" command and the dog dropped the "rawhide" out of her mouth and onto the couch next to Grandma. Grandma picked up the "rawhide" to figure out what the dog had gotten a hold of. Come to find out, it was my students "battery operated man replacement" (her words). :blush:

She was mortified. When everyone at the party realized what was the dog had, and told Grandma what it was, because Grandma didn't get what it was right away. When she finally came out of her shocked state, she threw it to the ground and let out a really loud gasp with a look of shock and disgust on her face at the same time! :rofl: 

My student was crying when she told me this story. She was so embarrased that Grandma was the one who ended up with the "rawhide" in her hand. Her Grandma never forgave her for that. She even asked her "why do you need such a thing?!" LMAO

For the next 2 years, for birthdays and Christmas, her family gave her gag gifts revolving around the "personal massager" fiasco. I felt bad for her but had to share because it's something out of a movie. I think they played a similar situation in the movie "Parenthood" with Steve Martin. Though I think they mistook it as a flashlight. I didn't think this stuff could happen in real life, obviously it does.. HAHAHA


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Jinx not a single thing!! Scares me to death thinking what the next pup will do since she was so good lol.
> 
> Past pups (ALWAYS the darn labs) Ate through a FLAT wall all the way through to the darn support beams. Ate a laptop cord, television cord, iron cord, fan cord, playstation cord controller and unit itself lol. Various shoes various game, boxes, coffee table, dining room table legs and chair legs. King size bed through the springs and a light bulb from who knows where. Tons of clothes.. can't tell you how many times the darn lab went poop and there would be a sock or hair scrunchie in it.. not to mention the time he ate a WHOLE pair of my husbands boxers and pooped them out whole.. rather disturbing. Countless crayons from the kids. Had a huge shed we put them in when we left to go to the store and they ate all the wood walls and beams in the shed. FINALLY we learned that crating wasn't a bad thing or inhumane etc... so then nothing else got destroyed minus a blanket we put over the crate to have the male lab settle down and he pulled a corner into his crate and chewed on it. Things you learn over the years lol. Of course labs are just crazy anyways thankfully we learned about crating and learned so much more about animals and got it right with Jinx... live and learn.


LOL on everything! The boxer story was hysterical! I forgot to add that mine just chewed apart my bra, which is no small feat!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie has never destroyed a thing, not even his own toys.
> 
> When Chief was alive, he was the master destroyer. He ate the wheels, bag and cord off of my vacuum. He chewed the whole front off of my sofa. He ate a couple of window sills and door frames. He shredded countless tennis balls, and destroyed every toy we ever gave him. He had a special fondness for chewing up Victorias Secret panties, and my daughter's jeans. He ripped up an unlimited number of socks. He tore apart an heirloom christmas cactus that was started by my husbands great great grandfather, and it didn't survive. He also seriously ate the kid's homework on a few occasions.


HAAA! Great stories. I'm copying them and sending them to a friend who is away getting experimental cancer treatments, she needs a laugh right now!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Laney said:


> Oh, where to begin...?
> Overall, Rivers has been a very good puppy  but that's not to say he hasn't destroyed his fair share of things.
> He chewed a giant hole in the carpet at the top of the stairs (this is his worst offense). He ate the flap off the dog door (his loss...). He ate our hose (needless to say our plants/grass look TERRIBLE now). Dug 2 giant holes in the backyard. Chewed up our new door mat. Ate the caution tape off the floor at my work:
> 
> ...


HOW CUTE!!! How can ya get mad at that face!!!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Toooo many things to count over the years.
> 
> The worst was a model of a Gemini Spacecraft that had been given to my father as an award (he was an Engineer at the space center and was the "chaperone" as they called it for the Gemini 2, 6, and 10 capsules).......that was really bad but.....you know he did not freak out in his calm way -- he was really a patient father as I look back. Waggles, my first dog did this.
> 
> ...


 Doggie dentures, like the commerical.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are the photos I forgot to put in my first post.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

My first GSD Max was an escape artist extraordinaire. We gave up on crating because he somehow always escaped and finally just confined him to certain areas when we were out....yeah, that worked, NOT.
Let's see...he ate my new glasses, he ate an entire bottle of tums, he counter surfed endless amounts of food, including chickens, roasts, basically anything thawing in water unsupervised for any amount of time, he opened a giant bag of grout and spread it ALL over the house. Hint, don't allow any water to touch grout powder or an all new disaster occurs. He chewed toys, he rearranged things. He thought he was some sort of artist and liked to use garbage to create his masterpieces. His favorite canvas was the living room carpet.
Luckily for us, he drew the line at eating walls, carpets, vital furniture.

Shadow has ripped the under lining off my box spring, he's trying to eat the deck, the shrubbery, the poisonous water plants, has attempted to eat carpeting and floor mats, basically he's willing to try anything at least once. I fear the day he can reach even more stuff. Even his beloved bed was not spared! Plus, he's so very pitch black that he blends right into the shadows, so until you hear the stealthy gnawing sounds, you might not even realize he's there.

My master bathroom door, which is the only door in my house not made of solid oak, is getting attacked on the corner. I think that means he has good taste and just wants me to know it's time to upgrade. My dining room table is being slowly remodeled, starting with the support columns. Luckily I had planned to sand it down this summer and give it a little love anyway. The edges of the couches and chairs are also offensive somehow.

All toilet paper has been removed from the holders, otherwise we have a VERY festive look going on around here. Bathroom garbage cans have to be kept up high or someone surfs the contents. Paper bathroom cups and tissues are very popular.

I know it's a cliche, but several pieces of homework have been eaten. Thankfully most of them were saved with chunks missing so they could be turned in. I think it gives my daughter something new to talk about with her teachers, and we have repeatedly pointed out she has a perfectly good desk, so I place that on her.

He swims in the pond, he rolls in mud, he tried to eat the cedar fence, he escaped and waded through the disgusting standing water in the field outside my yard. 

Shadow is quite the buzzsaw, so I'm sure I've missed stuff. But on the hand, he is a puppy and eventually (fingers crossed) he will outgrow this stuff and I'll look back and giggle.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Chance&Reno said:


> True story:
> 
> My student had a 4 month old ASL GSD. She was hosting a party for her family. It was an engagement party for her brother and his future wife. They took the dog on a long walk and decided to place her crate in the bedroom to keep her from feeling overwhelmed with all the party goers. There were adults of all ages at the party, from Grandma, to a few neices that were just of drinking age.
> 
> ...


:wild: LOL! That is absolutely one for the books. You should write up the story for Redbook magazine in their "Embarrassing Moments" section!!! That's perfect! I
llnever forget that one!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine ate a polly pocket head. Didn't know until I was cleaning the yard up. There was a pile of poop with a polly pocket head sticking in it. Weirdest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Presently, Wendy D has an inexhaustible need to pull the screw covers from my stair rail posts.... They are there to conceal the screws that support the base and the primary posts in my Foyer - keeping the finished wood look nice and neat.

Not no more. (quoting my sons grammar)

I ended up just pulling them ALL out with pliers and buying some wood grain tape at "the Depot" and taping over the holes temporarily..... But she has pulled 2 of those round tape things free...

Tissue... she is obsessed with chewing tissue. Boxes have gone to the hound.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

jetscarbie said:


> Mine ate a polly pocket head. Didn't know until I was cleaning the yard up. There was a pile of poop with a polly pocket head sticking in it. Weirdest thing I've ever seen.


 

Oh my god.. This made me laugh so hard I started crying! I can only imagine what your initial reaction must have been.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

GSDMUM said:


> HOW CUTE!!! How can ya get mad at that face!!!


Haha. You're telling me!! That little guy has gotten away with so many things cause he is so darn cute!!!


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Other than her toys...
she chewed through my vacuum chord
one of my dress shirts
a belt
laptop charging cord

A few of those things I put on top of her crate (which was covered with a blanket) and she managed to knock them down and pull them in... I have since bought an actual crate cover which prevents that from happening again. She chewed that blanket to heck.


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh and she LOVES to pull the inserts out of my shoes... no idea why but she does.
Even when I'm putting them on she is relentless in trying to get at the inserts.

Also, she has chewed the laces of of my dress shoes and my hiking boots... she can get through them in about 10 seconds.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky ate 800$ of various things in the first two months we got him. He succeeded in destroying every individual thing in less than 30 seconds before we discovered him missing.

Then he tried to eat a lamp cord, shocked himself silly, and has NEVER EVER chewed something since.

So I guess moral of the story...make a cut in your lamp cord and let the puppy chew it??? (JUST KIDDING!)


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Shane destroyed 2 $100 pairs of Raybans. Right next to me on the floor while I was sleeping on the couch. He took them off the top of the China Cabinet - yes, he was that tall on his hind legs! He ate all my lavendar and promptly fell asleep. Would take money out of my wallet - lost $50, all that was left was a corner hanging out of his mouth! Would not damage the purse or the wallet! Chance likes to gut pillows and get the stuffing all over my bed while I am sleeping, he even dug himself into a comforter and could not get himself out. Woke up to a panicked dog with his ass end hanging outside the comforter and the rest of him inside! that was hilarious.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Shane destroyed 2 $100 pairs of Raybans. Right next to me on the floor while I was sleeping on the couch. He took them off the top of the China Cabinet - yes, he was that tall on his hind legs! He ate all my lavendar and promptly fell asleep. Would take money out of my wallet - lost $50, all that was left was a corner hanging out of his mouth! Would not damage the purse or the wallet! Chance likes to gut pillows and get the stuffing all over my bed while I am sleeping, he even dug himself into a comforter and could not get himself out. Woke up to a panicked dog with his ass end hanging outside the comforter and the rest of him inside! that was hilarious.


You must be a heavy sleeper! Wow! Get off the Ambien! Just joking. The common denominator in Chance's activities - you are asleep... Opportunistic little brat!:laugh:


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

He is very sneaky, as I am actually a light sleeper. Too funny. There must be a point during the middle of the night when I am heavy REM sleeping and he most likely can hear or smell it and knows I CAN RUN FREE! LOL


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

A packing box full of the heirloom silver.

But that's not the best part.

Setup here so you can appreciate the situation. Bear and the cat do not get along. We have tried to get them together amicably but it's not happening. I think the cat is too old to adjust.

I cut a hole in the wooden door leading into the garage from the back yard to give the cat an escape route out of the yard into the safety of the garage. It must have been frustrating for Bear to see the cat go through this hole all the time.

It won't last much longer, bu the hole is big enough for Bear to get his head through. I hadn't considered what might have been inside the reack of his weasel neck and long-reach paws.

I come home to find the yard strewn with cardboard scraps, packing paper, tissue, and plastic bubble wrap. Also silver candlesticks, salt and pepper shakers, silver flatware, candy dishes, napkin rings, a few crystal ornaments, one broken glass candle shade. It's twin was whole, the broken one got dropped on the brick pavers in front of the kennel by accident I can only assume. About fifty other bits like cake slices, serving spoons and the like were scattered about amidst the fluff of packing material.

Nothing was broken, just carefully unpacked, removed piece by piece, and unwrapped. Apparently to play with and shred the packing paper and bubble wrap. He had tunneled into the side of a packing box, dragged it closer to the hole, and proceeded to demolish the whole box.

.....Through the Cat Door.....

This from a dog with (I checked) only two arms, one set of teeth, and no thumbs. (checked that too).

The yard looked like some kind of weird performance art project.

No pictures unfortunately, I had to get it cleaned up before my wife came home. She would not have understood the humor, and Bear would not look good as a rug.

If I had a camera inside the garage to catch this, I would have a made a mint at the "Funniest Home Videos" circuit


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> I hadn't considered what might have been inside the reach of his weasel neck


That bit cracked me up.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

4 pairs of scissors.
A pair of flats.
Phone charger (4 inches)
Silicone water bowl.
Plastic Tag.
Baby teething toys.
Blankets left in his crate.
Tried to eat my toe-shoes.
....and I'm sure there's more I'm missing. Should have called him Shark...


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

This face wouldn't destroy anything would it?

Don't bet money on it... 










At least he doesn't do shoes. He'll take them for walks, but he won't chew them. It's an adventure sometimes to find the "other" shoe, sandal or slipper.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to update my destruction list for Cheyenne. Add to it 2 comcast remote controls, the other side of the hallway wall where she ripped off 3 layers of paint about 1 foot wide, She ripped a huge hole in Frisco's orthopedic bed and shredded the foam, another throw rug, and today when we crated her when my husband had outpatient surgery, she chewed up her new crate bed.

Keep the stories coming. I love them!!


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

So far all Tank has destroyed are his toys(several rope tugs, an orange bumper, kong tennis balls, etc.) and a glass housing for one of our lamps that came down when his leash that was still attached got wrapped around it. 

I can still picture it in my head watching his leash wrap around the lamp and it start to tip over like it was in slow motion, and me running to try to catch it to no avail. Makes me laugh everytime I think about it.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> At least he doesn't do shoes. He'll take them for walks, but he won't chew them. It's an adventure sometimes to find the "other" shoe, sandal or slipper.


That's what Koshka does too. And now he's picked up the idea to grab anything we might have near us to try to get us to chase him. He's so cute though, so we don't get angry.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is more than one dog...

- countless pairs of my panties and our socks
- memory card
- CDs
- four photo albums (different occasions)
- my best headphones (ear covering cans)
- chewed through the Dyson Animal cord
- shredded the magazine that published my dog photos
- shredded our home inspection report
- shredded some of my DH's W2s (yikes)
- ate a small candle and pooped out a turd-shaped candle, wick and all
- many small pieces of dog toys, dog bedding, foam/stuffing
- many shoes
- rat poison
- leash
- The most recent casualty was my dogs discovered this African drum I have in the living room. In their defense it's sitting on the floor and it's made of real animal hide/tendon so it's like a giant bully stick. Luckily they just chewed one small area and you can't tell if I turn that to the back.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

Just last night Xena was playing (chewing) with/on her toy. She went from one end to the other right into our leather couch. Needless to say the corner of the couch is missing some leather.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> At least he doesn't do shoes. He'll take them for walks, but he won't chew them. It's an adventure sometimes to find the "other" shoe, sandal or slipper.


That's Angus! If you leave him in the house to go somewhere, he will carry your shoe or slipper with him. It's a Where's Waldo for shoes in our house. Fortunately neither is interested in shoes at the moment. My mother in law has a picture of Angus as a pup in which he has taken her purse and unpacked it. As far as I know nothing was destroyed just turned into an art project.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

A beautiful, handmade printed silk skirt for a Halloween costume....the day before Halloween.

We had an emotional morning.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LMAO at these posts ... OMG, I almost spewed coffee a couple of times reading these!

The ONLY two things that Kyleigh has been able to destroy (and I blame them both on my dad) is the deck and the backyard. 

I watched Kyleigh like a hawk as a puppy (and even now if she's still frisky!).

My dad lives upstairs, I live downstairs. He comes home for lunch and lets Ky in the back yard for about an hour - UNSUPERVISED! 

So the deck is now missing 6 railings that she has PULLED right out - these were not loose railings at all! She's pulled off loads of the "criss-crossing" wood and chewed them to pieces. 

I had some really good holes in the backyard. The deepest one was about 30 inches. Somehow, I can't find all the dirt she dug out to put it back in. 

She has also figured out how to move some of the patio stones (she digs around them and pushes them with her nose). They are "small ones" and at least she doesn't chew on them!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have lost chargers for cameras - probably 5 or 6 now with different puppies....Wolf was the first to do one....ebay is great for replacing them....I saw last night when I was going through my bag of chargers that a power supply for my old laptop is chewed....didn't remember that one....

Lee


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

So far, Grim hasn't destroyed anything. (Other than a toy) However, he's in constant motion and there's still plenty of time! 

My first GSD ate a sofa. All the way to the springs, including the wooden supports. I've had cords chewed, kids toys chewed, shoes chewed, the underside of box springs, baseball caps, holes in the yard, small trees destroyed, glasses chewed up, homework, library books (oops!), we lost dinner one night from a counter surfer, bird toys, some teeth marks on the legs of the dining table and chairs, a few crates and their trays destroyed, a dog bed. Oh, there were some crayons that got eaten, too, when my kids were younger. The dog I had as a teenager (non-GSD) ate a roll of Certs my mom had left on the coffee table. I thought she'd be mad, but she just said "he should have good smelling breath now!"  I also had another dog who ate the blinds in the living room (at my mom's house!), so I started taking him everywhere with me. He did some chewing on the inside of my car, though. :crazy: 

I LOVE all the stories on this thread! This is why, though, I follow Grim everywhere he goes when he's not in his kennel. He has no problem getting into things even when I am standing a foot from him! He does like to carry a sandal around from time to time, but he's never chewed them up. (I believe because I'm right behind him) I just trade him for something else and he leaves it alone again. I was SO happy when I learned about crates!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I buy at least a 6 pack of socks a MONTH. But I don't have any socks! I live in an 800 sq ft apartment...where are they going???

I bet Rocky has a secret stockpile somewhere. Sometimes he will run into my room with a sock that has been missing a month....but when I follow him around he won't go hide it. Smart dog.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just lost a pair of my eyeglasses and a phone charger in the last two weeks. Both times were when she was being "supervised" by my husband. He doesn't understand the whole "watch her like a hawk" thing.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Jag said:


> This is why, though, I follow Grim everywhere he goes when he's not in his kennel.


Gabe was in his kennel. The skirt was hanging over it and I have no idea HOW he managed to reach it...but he did, and he pulled the skirt into his crate through a hole in the kennel and ate about half of it.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> Gabe was in his kennel. The skirt was hanging over it and I have no idea HOW he managed to reach it...but he did, and he pulled the skirt into his crate through a hole in the kennel and ate about half of it.


LOL! I can see that happening!  That's why I told my wife 'no' when she wanted to cover his kennel with a sheet! They are so smart... they will find a way!


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Countless socks, underwear (only ones out of the hamper, gross!), shoe inserts, remote controls, cell phones, pens and markers, ALL of the cat's toys, blankets, sheets and comforters (all of which were provided to her for her comfort in the crate, go figure!). Hmmmm, lets see...oh yea, the custom area rug in our living room, a whole roll of paper towels, a plastic cereal bowl, a pad of post-its, and just about every Martha Stewart magazine I've ever owned. I stopped subscribing a few months ago - apparently Suki does not like her.


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

My favorite destruction memory is of my old GSD destroying a king size feather doona we left on the line to air out! I have never seen so many feathers oh and chewing the Internet cable under the house!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

My foam bed cover, my mattress, a video game, dvd, picture of a deceased friend, a box, laptop cord, and iPhone charger 2x. He also dunked my ps3 remote in his water dish. 
Everything was my fault, and most of it had to do with underestimating his reach during a growth spurt! Nothing is too high up for a determined GSD.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

Reno had a thing for stuffing. She would pick out specific shoes and pull the stuffing out of the tongue. She would never chew on anything thing else, lol. I lost 10 pairs of sneakers that year!

Reno's sister Jazz had a thing for my guitar cables, picks, stomp boxes... I could not believe she actually destroyed a metal stomp box!


----------



## deano76 (Oct 9, 2012)

On Easter Friday 2 years ago, my Basset Hound was quite poorly. As it was a public holiday I had to take him to an emergency out of hours vet. They did x-rays and saw there was a blockage in his stomach. Left him there so they could operate and went home.

4 hours later I got a call from the vet..."Do you have any buddha statues in your house"? Yes I did - lots! Turns out they'd opened him up and found a stone buddha head stuck in there. Started to check all my statues at home and none appeared to be missing a head - and then I noticed the one I kept on my desk (that I'd bought back from China!) had been decapitated. I do not know how he got up there and then managed to bite through stone - but he did and instead of destroying one of the many cheap ones scattered around the house, he chose the one I'd carried 6,000 miles! I put it down to him having good taste - but I wasn't so impressed with the £1200 vet bill. 

Certainly learned a lesson that day!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

The funniest was when my bc x was about 14 weeks old and was out with a 2 year old beagle. I fell asleep on the couch and woke up to them having destroyed about 12 packages of sidekicks and a box of croutons. There was powder, noodles, dried veggies and packaging EVERYWHERE!!! I spent hours vaccuuming between the hardwood floor slats lol. 
Over the years my dogs have eaten multiple cell phone cords, prescription glasses, sun glasses, dog beds. I forgot to put Evie in her kennel one day and she pulled the sheet off my bed and ripped chunks out of my $200 memory foam mattress topper, all down the one side. Evie has also eaten whole loads of laundry - she is queen of pulling clothing into her kennel. 
A cute one is a book called 'My smart puppy' and it has a chunk chewed out of the corner haha. 
One of my past gsds opened a rubbermaid container and ate at least 10lbs of pet rat food. This caused her to bloat and put pressure on her spine, which in turn paralyzed her in the hind end for about 6 hours. Bad dog.
I have to say though that the gsds I own right now have never chewed anything, knock on wood  Just the border collie cross - almost 4 years old and still must be kennelled when not supervised.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread has me ROFL!! This thread has reinforced my desire to always crate when we are gone. lol So far mine has started on the laptop cord, destroyed 2 phone chargers, 2 pairs of shoelaces, the strap off of one of my daughter's shoes, the suede off of a pair of my stilettos, my favorite kitchen rug, door blinds, panties, my work shirt I wear on casual Fridays, his dog bed, papers I had to turn in to my daughter's school, 2 ballet tutus, and the face off of a Cinderella doll.

We have also had to clean up the trash from the kitchen on several occassions until we remembered to remove the can before leaving him in there. Also, the other night I woke up to find him going through my purse looking for gum.


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

One weekend when we lived in Texas and while Caleb was teething, we had a rough thunderstorm and our cable went out. Two days later, our cable hadn't been fixed and I started to get ill. After a pointed call to the cable provider, I found out that our cable service had never been interrupted. This prompted a search of the backyard where I just happened to find Caleb with a six foot piece of coaxial cable he had pulled out of the ground and chewed apart in three places....


----------



## AerynAerie (Oct 1, 2012)

When I was little we had a long haired GSD named Bear. He didn't like it when us kids brushed him and so he chewed up every hair brush, comb, and grooming brush in the house!
I remember having to brush my hair with barbie brushes on more than one occasion.


----------

